# gcc-4.6 Error when upgrading octave



## apb15 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am running a freebsd FreeBSD box (9.1-RELEASE). In attempting to upgrade my octave port I get the following error:

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc46/work ; /usr/bin/sed -i -e "/PLIST.lib/ r PLIST.lib" /usr/ports/lang/gcc46/work/.PLIST.mktmp
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/cpp.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/cppinternals.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/gcc.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/gccinstall.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/gccint.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/gfortran.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/libgomp.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/libquadmath.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/cp-tools.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gcc46/gcj.info /usr/local/info/dir
===>   Compressing manual pages for gcc-4.6.4,1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib/gcc46
===>   Installing ldconfig configuration file
===>   Registering installation for gcc-4.6.4,1
===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libmudflapth.so.0
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libmudflap.so.0
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgcj.so.12

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
[url]http://gcc.gnu.org/[/url]

===>>> Re-installation of gcc-4.6.4,1 succeeded

===>>> Forcing update for /usr/ports/math/arpack
===>>> Launching child to reinstall arpack-96_10

===>>> octave-3.6.3_3 1/1 >> arpack-96_10 (104/234)

===>>> Currently installed version: arpack-96_10
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/math/arpack

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for math/arpack from ports

===>>> The dependency for lang/gcc
       seems to be handled by gcc-4.6.4,1

===>>> Forcing update for /usr/ports/lang/gcc46
===>>> Launching child to reinstall gcc-4.6.4,1

===>>> octave-3.6.3_3 1/1 >> arpack-96_10 >> gcc-4.6.4,1 (105/234)

===>>> Currently installed version: gcc-4.6.4,1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/gcc46

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/gcc46 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for lang/gcc46

===>>> octave-3.6.3_3 1/1 >> arpack-96_10 >> gcc-4.6.4,1 (105/234)

===>  Cleaning for gcc-4.6.4,1
rm: fts_read: File exists
*** [do-clean] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc46.
*** [clean] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc46.

===>>> make clean failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gcc-4.6.4,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for arpack-96_10 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for octave-3.6.3_3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> There are messages from installed ports to display,
       but first take a moment to review the error messages
       above.  Then press Enter when ready to proceed.
```

It looks like the gcc install succeeded and then fails immediately thereafter. I am not sure why it should attempt to reinstall gcc again after it just finished the installation. Any ideas as to the source of the problem?

Thanks


----------

